# 1/350 refit build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So...

Having built several of these many years ago when this kit was first released, I find myself building three now. All three will feature...

The Star Trek the motion picture paint scheme. Five colors(Four iredescent Gold,Blue,Green and Red) Plus the base color white.
Full lighting package.
On this build, the masking set from Orbital Dry-docks.
Photo Etch from Para Grafx.

Once I started the build I realized why I stopped building them. They are a major pain to build.These three will be my last.

On this build, I started with the Shuttle bay. After cleaning up the parts and Priming, I air brushed the appropriate color scheme...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More detailed pictures of the Shuttlebay and the two Turbolifts...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Shuttlebay again...The detailed/painted Botanical Garden and officers Lounge.

On both I removed those horrid plastic "trees" and substituted scale ones.

Also the Photo Etch addition of the Windows for both areas.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The intricate Five color Motion picture paint scheme begins.
Note...to keep these builds from boring me to tears, I jump around. Your milage may vary.

Again, using the mask set from Orbital Dry-docks I have begun airbrushing the Secondary hull...A tedious process to say the least. I won't go into the steps of The actual how to on using the mask, You can find that around the net. However, having said that, it's MUCH easier than cutting my own, which I did in the past.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The kit supplied bridge is wrong...So I started to modify it until I found a much more accurate part on Shapeways...





And on the Saucer...



The Impulse power crystal housing..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I airbrushed the intricate Aztec pattern and five colors on the upper saucer...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The saucer and Shuttlebay assemblies and the lower saucer gets airbrushed...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Test Fitting the major assemblies...




AND some light testing...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mark,

This is outstanding model building/painting! 100% professional all the way. I always admire model builders who take on this very complicated color scheme of the Enterprise. Your experience with this kit really shows in the photos. I look forward to the rest of your posts on this subject.

Phillip1


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Phillip1... Many sincere thanks sir!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Exceptional build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks! 
Apologies, I realized I did not post pics of the way I utilized the painting masks!
I am away, but will do so when I return and access my files.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I agree, a tough build, and that's even without the aztek painting.

I built this as my first model in 20 years and it shows. I've wanted to build it again ever since but...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My process for the Aztecking. Here is the process for the saucer. If you want your build to reflect the filming mature and have the Aztecking subtle, you need an airbrush. 

A larger industrial paint gun that is used to paint houses or cars... is used for houses and cars NOT a model kit.

Why? Because your going to spray too much paint on to the model. And instead if the subtle texture, it looks more like a quilt Grandma knitted. 

My brush was set at 40 PSI. a little paint goes a long way.


----------



## MargaretWoodard (Jan 13, 2018)

nice!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mark,

Can you give a little description of the paints that are used. If they are metallic, how do you keep the paint from being pulled up with all of the masking that is required?

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Phillip1 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Can you give a little description of the paints that are used. If they are metallic, how do you keep the paint from being pulled up with all of the masking that is required?
> 
> ...


Indeed sir!! Here's what I did!

I used acrylic Incandescent paint. Four colors were used on the refit(The fifth is the white Base color). They are Gold, Green, Red and blue.
I highly recommend getting the Trekmodeler paint guide to navigate which colors go where.

The masking set I used/am using is from Orbital Dry-docks . The masks are low tack, but have sufficient adhesion.

I had NO issue with the Iridescent being pulled up. The paint is surprisingly strong and resilient . I used a Hair dryer(DON'T use a heat gun!! It softens the plastic and can damage your paints!!!) after each application to hasten the drying time so I can move along(I have three of these things to build! Ugh!!).


Here are the Paints I used...



More updates coming soon! Hope this info helps!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The electronics and lighting have been installed 100%.

Although there is much more work to do, the model is finally beginning to look right. Still need to address several areas for clean up and lighten some of the coloring...However, I am happy with the progress so far.

I also stopped by to see my friends at my local Hobby Shop to allow them to inspect and enjoy the model...











AND a Video...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

That is simply incredible!!!!! WOWsers!!!! Fantastic!!!
Which lighting did you use? Was it one of the ones on the market? 
I want to do one with the dockyard sequence with Jerry Goldsmith's music and timed with the music. I think Big Easy Modeling did one, but that is no longer available. 
Again well done!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

On the dinning room table...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Since I have already posted the typical tabletop/ cluttered background pictures, now It's time to have fun!

I put my 1/350 Refit in it's element.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I did a quick video replicating the launch sequence from The Motion Picture. Nothing fancy, shot in front of a black drop cloth. Once the model is 100% complete, I plan on making another video, much more accurate.

It was fun!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another fun shot of my 1/350 refit build...


And here is the original boring shot on my kitchen countertop! Background clutter a bonus included for those inclined!!


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Fantastic image...just like a mini-poster I had back in the day!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ah .... the memories.
beam me up, there is no longer intelligent life here!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more test SPFX with my 1/350 Refit!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Makes me feel like I'm watching _ST:TMP_. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A quick and dirty start up sequence...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Nice. :thumbsup:

BTW: Just curious: do you use the corrected aftermarket impulse engines on your refit models?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! Nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW: Just curious: do you use the corrected aftermarket impulse engines on your refit models?


No. I used the kit part. I did however, use an aftermarket "Bridge" That is much closer to the filming model. In all honesty, the Impulse engines I could live with...That bridge however...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> No. I used the kit part. I did however, use an aftermarket "Bridge" That is much closer to the filming model. In all honesty, the Impulse engines I could live with...That bridge however...


Gotcha! You know, I really thought the impulse engines (which the model company admitted just plain giving up on trying to get the Chinese to get correct) would be the big thing that everyone wanted to get an aftermarket part for due to its shape being quite a bit off. As things turned out, hardly anyone cares or even notices. :surprise:

Special effects model refit Enterprise impulse engines off

Special effects model refit Enterprise impulse engines firing

R2 refit Enterprise impulse engines


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Gotcha! You know, I really thought the impulse engines (which the model company admitted just plain giving up on trying to get the Chinese to get correct) would be the big thing that everyone wanted to get an aftermarket part for due to its shape being quite a bit off. As things turned out, hardly anyone cares or even notices. :surprise:
> 
> Special effects model refit Enterprise impulse engines off
> 
> ...


You have to pick and choose your battles...There are a number of slightly off and incorrect things going on around here. But it's just a model and the builder can decide how far to go with it.I actually may correct the area at a later date. Currently,however, I simply don't have the time.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> You have to pick and choose your battles...There are a number of slightly off and incorrect things going on around here. But it's just a model and the builder can decide how far to go with it.I actually may correct the area at a later date. Currently,however, I simply don't have the time.


Agree on all points :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mark,

The build looks real good! You stated you used the Orbital Drydocks masking set. Have you ever used the TrekModeler masking set? It looks very detailed, but very expensive as well. Keep up the outstanding work.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Phillip1 said:


> Mark,
> 
> The build looks real good! You stated you used the Orbital Drydocks masking set. Have you ever used the TrekModeler masking set? It looks very detailed, but very expensive as well. Keep up the outstanding work.
> 
> ...


Many thanks my friend! No I haven't used the TREKMODELER masking set...Perhaps in the future, I still have three more of these to do!!!:crying:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another brief video tribute using my 1/350 Refit...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

While taking a much needed break from the modeling bench, I edited together this video of my 1/350 Refit...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A table top video on how I built the model...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You dont sound anything like you post! (Or Harrison Ford's voice that I read your posts in.)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You dont sound anything like you post! (Or Harrison Ford's voice that I read your posts in.)


LOL!!!
Sorry to disappoint you sir. I was suffering severe back pain when I did that video.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more fun shots of the completed 1/350 Refit...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another bit of fun with my Refit...


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice work! Question for ya on the bridge replacement part - is that the Spaceways/Mark2000 bridge set with 2 parts for the exterior? Would you be willing to measure (assuming you have calipers) the overall width and length of that part? Height would be great but that might be tricky depending on the calipers (and needing to eyeball part of it). Oh and did you get the smooth or smoothest option? How was the quality of the part - need a lot of sanding or not much? Rough areas? Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gunstar1 said:


> Very nice work! Question for ya on the bridge replacement part - is that the Spaceways/Mark2000 bridge set with 2 parts for the exterior? Would you be willing to measure (assuming you have calipers) the overall width and length of that part? Height would be great but that might be tricky depending on the calipers (and needing to eyeball part of it). Oh and did you get the smooth or smoothest option? How was the quality of the part - need a lot of sanding or not much? Rough areas? Thanks!


QUESTIONS IN ORDER..

1 It's a shapeways product. I have no idea whom.
2 One solid piece with only the rear docking area needing attachment.
3 Sorry no, I don't have Calipers.
4 No clean up was required...I did modify it slightly to allow the spotlight to shine correctly.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for getting back Mark! Couple more Q's - you mentioned polytranspar paints…and that you had done a bunch of these over the years… have you always used acrylics for the 5-color setup? You also mentioned having done your own masks… I am going to be doing so much to accurize the kit that I will not be able to use any pre-made-for-PL-1/350 masks (re-contouring and rescribing all grid lines). Given your experience doing both methods, what recommendations do you have for generic masking supplies for this beast? Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gunstar1 said:


> Thanks for getting back Mark! Couple more Q's - you mentioned polytranspar paints…and that you had done a bunch of these over the years… have you always used acrylics for the 5-color setup? You also mentioned having done your own masks… I am going to be doing so much to accurize the kit that I will not be able to use any pre-made-for-PL-1/350 masks (re-contouring and rescribing all grid lines). Given your experience doing both methods, what recommendations do you have for generic masking supplies for this beast? Thanks!


1) I use acrylics 95% of the time. Enamels are too toxic. Messy clean up. I avoid them if possible.
There are four Iredescent colors...Blue,Green Gold and Red....over top of a flat white base coat.
NOTE...if you want it to reflect the miniature as it was seen in The Motion Picture, DO NOT apply a clear top coat. Why? Despite what some You Tube experts suggest, you will ruin ALL the work with the Aztec nonsense and iridescent paint. It will wash it out.
Then how do I seal the decals? You don't.
The used dry transfer decals on the original.
If you want the muted flat look of Star Trek 2 and onward, spray a flat clear coat.


2) On this build I used the mask set from orbital Dry-docks. On my very first builds, no one was offering after market sets. I did my own. It WAS A NIGHTMARE...which I will never do again. It wasn't until after some guys figured they could make a buck suppling Masks.
Mask kits have a limited shelf life. Don't order them until your almost ready to do your painting.
3) I recommend getting a mask set. do your research. A couple of these suppliers that are pushed lift up the paint.

I am not a huge fan of the REFIT. I personally prefer the original TV version. To me the Refit is over rated. Your milage may vary.

I am committed to doing two more of these builds for others...Then Ill never build one of these refit kits again. Way too much aggravation and trouble for what it's worth.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Heheh - well this refit is something of a passion project for which I expect to spend many months on the paint job cutting my own masks because, as I said, I will be modifying this so much that not only will contours change, but the entire deflector grid (saucer and secondary hull) will be re-scribed, windows re-drilled, 3d parts printed, etc. - with doing that it makes getting any pre-cut mask set irrelevant….. that's why I'm looking for advice from someone like you who already has made their own masks - for uncut (non-refit-specific) masking material, what products were your go-to?
I am already in process of creating new graphics for dry-rub application, current plan being for prime, paint, then maybe seal, then maybe lacquer+iridescent powders for aztec, then dry-rub graphics.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gunstar1 said:


> Heheh - well this refit is something of a passion project for which I expect to spend many months on the paint job cutting my own masks because, as I said, I will be modifying this so much that not only will contours change, but the entire deflector grid (saucer and secondary hull) will be re-scribed, windows re-drilled, 3d parts printed, etc. - with doing that it makes getting any pre-cut mask set irrelevant….. that's why I'm looking for advice from someone like you who already has made their own masks - for uncut (non-refit-specific) masking material, what products were your go-to?
> I am already in process of creating new graphics for dry-rub application, current plan being for prime, paint, then maybe seal, then maybe lacquer+iridescent powders for aztec, then dry-rub graphics.


Best of luck!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/350 Refit Build.
The First Picture is of the ship in space. It's a composite of the model in front of a star field.
The second Picture is the raw set up and how the photo started. The two layer black cloth has glitter attached to it, although somewhat hard to see in the photograph.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my 1/350 Enterprise Refit build from Star Trek The Motion Picture. Using the model, I recreated the departure from our solar system. The model is painted with four iridescent colors over a flat white base coat, in the Aztec Patterns. The model features full internal lighting as well as spot light effects on the hull. It also features a full shuttle bay and an accurate bridge replacement. It was filmed in front of a blue screen.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some atmospheric clips of the model in tribute to it's appearance in Star Trek the Motion Picture. Over a flat white base coat, The Aztec designs were accomplished with masks and four iridescent colors(Red,Green,Gold and Blue)through an air brush at a low setting. The model features a fully detailed and lit shuttle bay. The hull spotlights on the saucer are just that, and illuminate the ships registry. The model also features sound and the sequential start up sequence seen in the film. The model was filmed in front of both a Blue and Green screen and was difficult to blend due to it's paints. the score is from Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

That is a beautiful build! Thank you for sharing all of your hard work.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm amazed


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many, many thanks!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks fantastic!

I really need to just get started on mine. I've got a couple in the queue (intending parallel builds - less effort than doing them serially) that I've been sitting on for probably close to 10 years now. Too much planning, not enough building.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A quick video of my Refit build...

A screen capture and the actual video...Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little Star Trek 2 Tribute with the 1/350 Refit! Man, I am just having way too much fun!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> A little Star Trek 2 Tribute with the 1/350 Refit! Man, I am just having way too much fun!!


Yeah man! That’s the whole point of this hobby! 😄😎👏


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A tribute to the exciting sequence seen in Star Trek II The Wrath of Khan.
Using my personal 1/350 Polar Lights Refit build.
The model features the four iridescent colors (Red, Green, Gold and Blue) Airbrushed over a flat white base.
The model features a fully lit and detailed shuttle bay.
The model also features a full lighting package as well as sound.
The bridge module was replaced in favor of a more accurate one.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are several beauty passes of my Polar Lights Star Trek The Motion Picture Refit. I tried to capture the look and feel of the actual miniature from the first film. The model features the following... Full lighting and sound. Detailed officers lounge. Detailed shuttle bay. Detailed garden area. Painted in the four iridescent colors(Red, Blue, Gold and Green) over a flat white base.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nothing special here...just some beauty passes of my Refit build!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's a compilation of my 1/350 SPFX Videos...I have been asked to produce something longer than I usually do, So here it is...ALL with a practical model!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here's a compilation of my 1/350 SPFX Videos...I have been asked to produce something longer than I usually do, So here it is...ALL with a practical model!


Perfect!  Great job on combining the 1701 with the gases of the Mutara Nebula. It was nice to see some of the gasses in front of the model as well.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Perfect!  Great job on combining the 1701 with the gases of the Mutara Nebula. It was nice to see some of the gasses in front of the model as well.


Thanks Perfesser! I have way too much fun with this stuff!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A recreation of a scene from Star Trek The Motion Picture using the 1/350 Polar Lights model. The model was filmed in front of a blue screen with the Star Field added optically later. The model was stationary and the camera moved on a dolly. The Model... The model was painted to reflect the filming miniatures appearance in Star Trek The Motion Picture. Four Iridescent colors over a flat white base(Blue, Gold, Green and Red), applied via an air brush. The model features full lighting and a fully lit and detailed Shuttle Bay. It can ramp up power as seen in Star Trek The motion Picture(see my previous videos) Music by Jerry Goldsmith.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little preview...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little SPFX REEL of my 1/350 Refit!
Enjoy!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my recreation of a classic Promo Picture . The first picture is with the added Star Field and the Second one is the model in my Living room in front of a black background...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This model is difficult to film. With all the iridescent colors bouncing around, so I have taken a new approach to try and capture the look and feel of the actual miniature as it was seen in the first Trek film.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> This model is difficult to film. With all the iridescent colors bouncing around


That's how you know you got it right.

As you're probably aware, they had the same problem with it during the filming of TMP, and why it was toned down afterward. 

Still the best looking Enterprise they've ever done, IMO. Has that sort of 'tall ship' elegance to it that none of the others have ever had.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is the final beauty pass of my personal 1/350 Refit Enterprise build.
I wanted to capture the feel and look of the miniature as it was seen in Star Trek The Motion Picture.
The Film Grain is intentional.
A couple of things...
The Model was airbrushed the four Iridescent colors(Red, green ,gold and blue)over a flat white base coat.
The model features the intricate "AZTEC" pattern all over the ship.
The Nacelles are currently removable...why? Because I continue to tweak the lighting effect.
It features a fully detailed Officers lounge.
A fully detailed Shuttle Bay.
A fully detailed botanical garden.
Filming this model was a challenge but worth the final result!
Please enjoy!
I wanted to pay tribute to the lost art of Miniature SPFX.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here is the final beauty pass of my personal 1/350 Refit Enterprise build.
> I wanted to capture the feel and look of the miniature as it was seen in Star Trek The Motion Picture.
> The Film Grain is intentional.
> A couple of things...
> The Model was airbrushed the four Iridescent colors(Red, green ,gold and blue)over a flat white base coat.


I may have missed some details in prior posts, so if these questions are redundant, my apologies.

Did you raytheon the engineering hull and nacelles for the lighting, or manage the spotlights via direct lighting?



> The Nacelles are currently removable...why? Because I continue to tweak the lighting effect.


That's one of my criteria as well, for when I finally build mine. One of them will absolutely have to be shipped/transported, so the ability to take it down into major sections will be a priority. Figuring out the best way to do that is yet another thing keeping me from starting just yet. And I figure if I do it with one, I might as well do it for both, since it's unlikely either will be 'permanent installations' wherever they end up.



> I wanted to pay tribute to the lost art of Miniature SPFX.


I'd say you've managed that very well!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

FlyingBrickyard said:


> I may have missed some details in prior posts, so if these questions are redundant, my apologies.
> 
> Did you raytheon the engineering hull and nacelles for the lighting, or manage the spotlights via direct lighting?
> 
> ...


Again, many thanks!

I am not sure what a Raytheon is... However I achieved my spot light effects on the nacelles and secondary hull by carefully Thinning the plastic inside the model where the spot effect is evident. This trick looks fake(to me at least) for the big spots on the upper and lower saucer to illuminate the ships registry . It's another challenge to film because they are so bright to light the area, however I found a way using exterior ambient lighting to achieve this!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Huge improvement on the lighting!  Those new shots are very movie-like.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Huge improvement on the lighting!  Those new shots are very movie-like.


Thanks!

Still refining the process.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A screen capture of my 1/350 Refit from my SPFX Video...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> A screen capture of my 1/350 Refit from my SPFX Video...


Beautiful 😎


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Beautiful 😎


Many Thanks!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> A screen capture of my 1/350 Refit from my SPFX Video...


Incredible work!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

eagledocf15 said:


> Incredible work!!!!


Sincere thanks!! Much appreciated!


----------

